# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Community - BB.GR Team

## Polyneikos

Σας παρουσιάζουμε το Team των συνεργατών του Bodybuilding.gr οι οποίοι θα αρθρογραφούν σε σταθερή βάση σε θέματα προπόνησης, διατροφής, συμπληρωμάτων. 
Έμπειροι και καταρτισμένοι αθλητές θα μεταφέρουν τις γνώσεις τους και θα μοιράζονται τις εμπειρίες τους μέσω των άρθρων τους , αποκλειστικά για το κοινό του www.Bodybuilding.gr!

Έχει δημιουργηθεί ένα ειδικό section στο Site, στο ΤΑΒ *Community>>>BB.GR Team*

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Πολύ καλή κίνηση,είναι όλοι τους καταξιωμένοι στον τομέα τους και σίγουρα θα βοηθήσουν αρκετά μέσω των άρθρων τους.
Καλή αρχή      :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Το ένα χέρι νίβει το άλλο και τα δυο το πρόσωπο. Σε μια δύσκολη οικονομική περίοδο και σε μια εποχή της παραπληροφόρησης λόγο ανεξέλεκτης ανάρτησης απόψεων και θεωριών στο διαδίκτυο, είναι ανάγκη να δημιουργούμε ομάδες με κοινούς σκοπούς. Αυτό γίνεται και εδώ και είναι προς όφελος όλων. 
Έπειτα το φόρουμ έχει αναγνώστες και συμμετέχοντες που έχουν άποψη και κρίση σε ότι γράφουμε. και αυτό βοηθάει στο να γίνεται διάλογος και να αναλύουμε απόψεις και θεωρίες.

----------


## Muscleboss

Δυνατή ομάδα με διακεκριμένους αθλητές, αναμένεται σημαντική συνεισφορά στο περιεχόμενο του  :bodybuilding.gr: 

 :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*To who-is-who του BB.GR Team

Γιάννης Αλιμπέρτης

*Ο Γιάννης Αλιμπέρτης είναι διακεκριμένος αθλητής με διακρίσεις σε εγχώριους αλλά και διεθνείς αγώνες. Ξεκίνησε το bodybuilding στην ηλικία των 19.
Μετά από 4 χρόνια ενασχόλησης, το 2008, αποφάσισε να κάνει τον πρώτο του αγώνα, καθώς ήθελε να μετρήσει τις δυνάμεις του στην αγωνιστική σκηνή.  Αγωνίζεται στο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA και κερδίζει την κατηγορία του. 
Την επόμενη χρονιά, το 2009 αγωνίστηκε στο Μr Aιγαίο και νίκησε εκ νέου την κατηγορία του. Στην συνέχεια στο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA βγήκε 2ος στην Χαμηλή κατηγορία με αντίπαλο τον πολύπειρο Στέλιο Μπουντούλη.
Επανήλθε το 2011 όπου κέρδισε τον Γενικό Τίτλο στο Twinlab Grand Prix που διοργανώθηκε στην Καλαμάτα.
Συνεχίζει στο Κύπελλο της WABBA τον Νοέμβριο και ανακηρύσσεται νικητής της κατηγορίας του.
Κατόπιν στο Mr Universe της WABBA World έρχεται η πρώτη μεγάλη διεθνής διάκριση για τον Αλιμπέρτη:
1η θέση στην Μεσαία κατηγορία και απόκτηση της επαγγελματικής κάρτας της WABBA και απευθείας συμμετοχή στην Επαγγελματική κατηγορία κατακτώντας την 8η θέση!
Έκτοτε ο Γιάννης Αλιμπέρτης έκανε μια αγωνιστική παύση, χωρίς όμως να εγκαταλείπει το άθλημα που αγαπά και τον ανέδειξε.
Είχε στο μυαλό του ένα come back καθώς το μικρόβιο των αγώνων υπήρχε πάντα μέσα του.
Ακουγόταν η επιστροφή του, κάτι που τελικά επιβεβαιώθηκε τον Νοέμβριο του 2015! Βελτιωμένος, μυϊκά βαρύτερος και σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση κέρδισε το Overall στο Κύπελλο της WABBA International!
Κερδίζει έτσι το εισιτήριο για το Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA Ιnternational όπου βγαίνει 2ος! Το 2016, αποφασίζει να ξανακατέβει στους αγώνες:
Στόχος του το Κύπελλο της NAC και της WABBA International, την περίοδο του Νοεμβρίου. Kερδίζει το απόλυτο: 2 Γενικούς Τίτλους!
Στο Mr Universe που ακολουθεί στο Λονδίνο, συμμετέχει για δεύτερη φορά στην επαγγελματική κατηγορία που έχει θεσπίσει η WABBA International και παίρνει την 9η θέση ανάμεσα σε κορυφαίους αθλητές όπως ο Peter Molnar.
Το 2017, συμμετείχε στο Ευρωπαϊκό Κύπελλο της WABBA όπου κατέκτησε την 1η θέση στην κατηγορία Short και συμμετείχε στον Γενικό Τίτλο.

Το 2018 αποφασίζει να κάνει μια αγωνιστική παύση και να συγκεντρώσει όλη του την ενέργεια στις επιχειρηματικές του πρωτοβουλίες : Εγκαινιάζει το πρώτο του γυμναστήριο, το* Line Pro Gym (Υμηττού 1, Παιανία)* όπου με την εμπειρία του καθοδηγεί αθλητές και αθλούμενους σε έναν ιδιαίτερα προσεγμένο χώρο.
Βρίσκεται καθημερινά εκεί, έχοντας την επίβλεψη με την λεπτομέρεια που τον διακρίνει!

*Οι αγωνιστικές συμμετοχές του Γιάννη Αλιμπέρτη
*

2008 Wabba Mr Eλλάς 1η θέση2009 WABBA Mr Αιγαίο 1η θέση2009 Wabba Mr Eλλάς 2η θέση2011 Twinlab Grand Prix Γενικός Νικητής2011 WABBA Κύπελλο 1η θέση2011 Wabba Mr Universe 1η θέση & 8η θέση WABBA Pro2015 WABBA Κύπελλο Γενικός Νικητής2015 Wabba International World 2η θέση2016 NAC Κύπελλο Γενικός Νικητής2016 WABBA Κύπελλο Γενικός Νικητής2016 WABBA International Mr Universe 9η θέση WABBA Pro2017 WABBA International European Cup 1η θέση


*FACEBOOK

INSTAGRAM

WEBPAGE*








*
Άρθρα*


*Τips για την οπίσθια μοίρα δελτοειδών*

----------


## psonara

απο τις πιο ευστοχες κινησεις του φορουμ.συγχαρητηρια!θα αξιοποιηθει επι το εργον. :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

*To who-is-who του BB.GR Team

Κώστας Σταμάτης

*Ο Κωνσταντίνος Σταμάτης γεννήθηκε στις 22 Δεκεμβρίου 1986 και κατάγεται από την Λιβαδειά Βοιωτίας.
Είναι ιδιοκτήτης της αλυσίδας καταστημάτων με συμπληρώματα διατροφής Regenesis Stores (2008 έως σήμερα) και αποκλειστικός αντιπρόσωπος Ελλάδος των προϊόντων του γνωστού αμερικάνου bodybuilder Kevin Levrone.
Επίσης είναι Personal trainer – Fitness Instructor και ενεργός αθλητής του αθλήματος της Σωματοδόμησης.
Έχει πτυχίο ως Professional vibration και Αdvanced Personal Trainer (2008-2009) και Suspension Exercise Instructor(TRX) (2014-2015) από τον ηγετικό ιδιωτικό εκπαιδευτικό πάροχο στον τομέα του Fitness, Grafts Hellas.
Επίσης είναι πτυχιούχος της Σχολής Προπονητών Σωματικής Διάπλασης (2014) αναγνωρισμένος από την Γ.Γ.Α. (Γενική Γραμματεία Αθλητισμού) καθώς και αναγνωρισμένος κριτής αγώνων σωματικής διάπλασης από την IFBB (2016). Ως αθλητής έχει συμμετάσχει σε 17 αγώνες από το 2010 έως 2012, στους περισσότερους από τους οποίους έχει διακριθεί στην 1η θέση, με την καριέρα του να κορυφώνεται στην διοργάνωση Mr Universe που έλαβε μέρος στην Αυστρία το 2011 όπου κατέκτησε την 1η θέση.
Επίσης έχει συμμετάσχει το 2017 στο Diamond Cup στην Ελλάδα και στην Ιταλία όπου έλαβε την 4η και 5η θέση αντίστοιχα.
Έχει διοργανώσει με επιτυχία 4 αγώνες σωματικής διάπλασης 2011, 2012, 2013, 2015 καθώς και τρία σεμινάρια Σωματικής Διάπλασης και Διατροφής το 2008 (Λιβαδειά), 2013 (Αιγάλεω) και 2014 (Θεσσαλονίκη). 
Με ενα team έμπειρων συνεργατών στην προπόνηση και στην διατροφή, ο Κώστας Σταμάτης είναι ο head coach του Stamatis Team , έχοντας βοηθήσει πολλούς αθλητές να διακριθούν, αναλαμβάνοντας πλήρως την καθοδήγησή τους στην αγωνιστική προετοιμασία αλλά και στην βελτίωση της φυσικής τους κατάστασης. 

*FACEBOOK

YOUTUBE

*





*Άρθρα
*
*Bodybuilding: Ένα συναρπαστικό αλλά και επίπονο άθλημα!*

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Πραγματι δυνατή ομαδα με υψηλό επιπεδο, πολύ καλή κίνηση παιδια,μπραβο!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*To who-is-who του BB.GR Team

**Παναγιώτης Καραμάνης* *

*Ο Παναγιώτης Καραμάνης είναι αγωνιστικός αθλητής bodybuilding, με αρκετές συμμετοχές και διακρίσεις στον ενεργητικό του.
Ξεκίνησε να γυμνάζεται από το 1991 στο γυμναστήριο του βετεράνου πρωταθλητή Σωκράτη Κρυστάλλη, το FLEX-GYM.
Η πρώτη του προετοιμασία για αγώνες ξεκίνησε το 1995 και το 1997 ήρθε το πλήρωμα του χρόνου για να λάβει μέρος στον πρώτο του αγώνα.
Από το 1995 μέχρι και σήμερα δουλεύει ως γυμναστής.

Οι αγωνιστικές συμμετοχές του Παναγιώτη Καραμάνη
Οι αγωνιστικές συμμετοχές του Παναγιώτη Καραμάνη


1.	1997 ΠΕΣΔ MR. ΑΙΓΑΙΟ Πάρος Έφηβοι - 1η θέση 
2.	1997 ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα  Έφηβοι - 1η θέση
3.	1997 NABBA Grand Prix ATHLETICA
4.	1998 ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα Κεντρικής Ελλάδος Έφηβοι - 3η θέση 
5.	1998 ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα  Έφηβοι +75κ.- 3η θέση
6.	1999 ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα  Έφηβοι +75κ. - 2η θέση 
7.	2014 NAC Mr Hellas Body Athletic  1η θέση 
8.	2014 WABBA Πρωτάθλημα Body Fitness
9.	2015 NAC Mr Hellas Body Αthletic II 2η θέση
10.	2015 WABBA Πρωτάθλημα Μεσαία κατηγορία 4η θέση
11.	2016 WABBA HELLAS Μεσαία κατηγορία 4η θέση
12.	2016 WABBA INTERNATIONAL Μεσαία κατηγορία 2η θέση
13.	2016 IFBB Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα -80κ. 10η θέση
14.	2016 IBFA Ηellas Πρωτάθλημα  Μεσαία κατηγορία 2η θέση 
15.	2018 WABBA World Hellas Μεσαία κατηγορία 2η θέση
16.	2018 WABBA INTERNATIONAL Μεσαία κατηγορία 5η θέση
17.	2018 IBFA Ηellas Πρωτάθλημα Μεσαία κατηγορία 3η θέση 




*FACEBOOK

INSTAGRAM

ΥOUTUBE CHANNEL

*

*Άρθρα

**Ολοκληρωμένα Μηριαία Δικέφαλα*

*Tips για πιο αποτελεσματικές κάμψεις αυτοσυγκέντρωσης*

*Άρσεις Θανάτου*

----------


## Polyneikos

*To who-is-who του BB.GR Team

Στέλλα Χριστοφόρου

*

Πρωταθλήτρια Crossfit σε Ελλάδα και ΕξωτερικόΠανελλήνια Πρωταθλήτρια Άρσης ΒαρώνΠρωταθλήτρια πρακτικής ΣκοποβολήςΠρώην Πρωταθλήτρια Ελλάδος Πυγμαχίας και Kick Boxing
Η Στέλλα Χριστοφόρου γεννήθηκε και μεγάλωσε στην Αθήνα όπου από μικρή ηλικία ασχολήθηκε με τον πρωταθλητισμό.
Για 10 χρόνια έτρεχε μεγάλες αποστάσεις στο στίβο με διακρίσεις σε Πανελλήνιο επίπεδο.
Αργότερα την κατέκτησαν τα μαχητικά αθλήματα και κυρίως η πυγμαχία όπου κατέκτησε Πανελλήνια Πρωταθλήματα και αγωνίστηκε σε Διεθνές επίπεδο κατακτώντας 2η θέση στο Παγκόσμιο Kick boxing.
Ο τελευταίος σταθμός της καριέρας της είναι το Crossfit όπου ασχολείται τα τελευταία 6-7 χρόνια επαγγελματικά, διδάσκει αλλά και αγωνίζεται σε Ελλάδα και Εξωτερικό με σπουδαίες Πανελλήνιες και Διεθνείς διακρίσεις.



*Άρθρα
**
Τι είναι το Crossfit;*

----------


## Fataoulas

> [B][SIZE=3]To who-is-who του BB.GR Team
> 
> Στέλλα Χριστοφόρου




Λυπαμαι τον κακομοιρη που θα της πουλησει μαγκια  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

*To who-is-who του BB.GR Team* 

*Γρηγόρης Κάκιας**
*
Ο Γρηγόρης Κάκιας εργάζεται ως εξειδικευμένος σύμβουλος διατροφής και υπεύθυνος του καταστήματος AΘΛΗΤΗΣ, το κατάστημα θρύλος του Ελληνικού bodybuilding καθώς η ιστορία του στον χώρο ξεκινάει από το μακρινό 1966 όπου και διοργάνωσε τον 1ο αγώνα bodybuilding στην Ελλάδα.
Με το πέρασμα των χρόνων προωθώντας το νέο, για εκείνη την εποχή, άθλημα ο Αθλητής κατάφερε να θεωρείται η παραδοσιακή "δύναμη" στον χώρο καθώς και το μεγαλύτερο σε ποικιλία κατάστημα συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής στην Ελλάδα καθώς και το παλαιότερο.
Η πρώτη επαφή του Γρηγόρη με τον αθλητισμό ήταν στην ηλικία των 8 ετών όπου ξεκίνησε το ποδόσφαιρο σε ερασιτεχνική ομάδα μέχρι τα 18.
Έπειτα τα τελευταία 9 χρόνια η προπόνηση του έχει να κάνει με τα βάρη και το crossfit. Παρόλα τα χρόνια άθλησης του την μεγαλύτερη διαφορά σε επιδόσεις και εμφάνιση την είδε όταν ξεκίνησε να εργάζεται στον χώρο, μέσω της εξειδικευμένης μελέτης των λειτουργιών των συμπληρωμάτων, της αθλητικής διατροφής και της προπόνησης.
Θεωρεί πως οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι δεν επανέλαβε λάθη που γίνονται παραδοσιακά στα βάρη.
Επίσης η τριβή με τους bodybuilder παλαιότερων γενεών του χώρου ήταν αρκετά εποικοδομητική και φυσικά οι σωστοί συνδυασμοί και δοσολογίες των συμπληρωμάτων και της διατροφής.




*Άρθρα*

*Αύξηση μυϊκή μάζας - Πριν αναζητήσεις τα "μυστικά" ξεκίνα με τα "βασικά"*

*"Θέλω τον πιο δυνατό λιποδιαλύτη που υπάρχει!"*

----------


## Polyneikos

*To who-is-who του BB.GR Team 

Μπούχρας Δημήτρης*

Ο Μπούχρας Δημήτριος είναι 28 χρονών, εργάζεται ως personal trainer και είναι υπεύθυνος καταστήματος στα X-Treme Stores Νέας Σμύρνης.
Η πρώτη του ενασχόληση με τον αθλητισμό ξεκίνησε στην ηλικία των 10, όπουξεκίνησε την κολύμβηση μέχρι τα 12. Έπειτα στην ηλικία των 13 ασχολήθηκε με το ποδόσφαιρο παίζοντας στην ποδοσφαιρική ομάδα του Αθηναϊκού για 3 χρόνια. 
Ωστόσο στην ηλικία των 16, ξεκίνησε ως χόμπι αρχικά, να ασχολείται με την προπόνηση με βάρη. Σύντομα όμως έχοντας την τύχη να έχει δίπλα του μεγάλα ονόματα του χώρου, και με την βοήθεια τους σε θέματα προπονητικής και διατροφής, είδε την τεράστια αλλαγή στο σώμα του και στις επιδόσεις του, καθώς τα βάρη αποτελούν τον βασικό κορμό όλων των αθλημάτων.
Μέσα από την αγάπη για τα βάρη, την σκληρή δουλειά και την αυστηρή διατροφή, και έχοντας δίψα για ακόμα περισσότερες γνώσεις, δεν άργησε να μπει και στον κόσμο των συμπληρωμάτων. Ανακαλύπτοντας την τεράστια αξία της προπόνησης – διατροφής - συμπληρωμάτων έβλεπε το σώμα του χρόνο με το χρόνο να αλλάζει θεαματικά. 
Με την εισαγωγή του στα X-TremeStores, την μεγαλύτερη αλυσίδα συμπληρωμάτων, κατάφερε να αναπτύξει και να τελειοποιήσει τις γνώσεις του πάνω στα συμπληρώματα διατροφής, που αποτελούν πλέον αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι όλων των αθλητών και ασκούμενων. Με την καθημερινή τριβή και τα συνεχόμενα σεμινάρια, οι γνώσεις αυξάνονται κάθε μέρα ολοένα και περισσότερο.

*Μπούχρας Δημήτριος, Υπεύθυνος Χ-Treme Stores Νέας Σμύρνης, Personal Trainer

**

Άρθρα 

**Βασικοί κανόνες για σωστό ζέσταμα και προπόνηση μυϊκής ενδυνάμωσης*

----------


## Polyneikos

*To who-is-who του BB.GR Team 
*
*Βασίλης Λεϊμονίτης*

Ο Λεϊμονίτης Βασίλης είναι 29 ετών, είναι personal trainer και εργάζεται ως υπεύθυνος καταστήματος στα Χtreme Stores Χολαργού.
Γνωρίζει τον αθλητισμό στην ηλικία των 8 ετών, όπου κάνει Judo για 7 χρόνια εώς και την ηλικία των 15.
Στην ηλικία των 16 ετών ξεκινά την προπόνηση με βάρη ως χόμπυ αρχικά, αλλά μετά τα πρώτα χρόνια ενασχόλησής τους και έχοντας την τύχη να έχει δίπλα του εμπείρους ασκούμενους σε θέματα προπόνησης και διατροφής, έγιναν πιο εντατικές οι προσπάθειές του.
Εστιάζοντας στην αξία της διατροφής, το supplementation και την προπονητική με βάρη μελέτησε και απέκτησε γνώσεις για το πως το σώμα μπορεί να αναπτυχθεί μυϊκά. 14 χρόνια μετά, o Βασίλης διψά ακόμα για μάθηση στο τρίπτυχο προπόνηση - διατροφή – συμπληρώματα καθώς είναι πολύ ευρύ το πεδίο και θεωρεί ότι πρέπει συνεχώς να ενημερώνεται κάποιος ακόμα και για πράγματα που γνωρίζει καλά.
Μετά την εισαγωγή του στην οικογένεια των Χtreme Stores οι γνώσεις έχουν αυξηθεί αρκετά μέσω των σεμιναρίων, της εκπαίδευσης αλλά και της τριβής με ένα τεράστιο πελατολόγιο, με κάθε είδους ασκούμενων και μέσω της ανταλλαγής απόψεων.





*Άρθρα*

*Κρεατίνη - Η πιο δημοφιλής ενδογενής ουσία!*

*Τα μυστικά του Βοdybuilding*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νέο άρθρο για την Κρεατίνη και τα είδη της, αναλυτικό που θα λύσει πολλές απορίες, από τον Βασίλη Λεϊμονίτη
*
*Κρεατίνη - Η πιο δημοφιλής ενδογενής ουσία!

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νέο άρθρο από τον Παναγιώτη Καραμάνη: Παραλλαγές αλλά και tips για τις πλάγιες εκτάσεις ώμων !*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νέο άρθρο από τον* *Γρηγόρη Κάκια


**Συνδυασμός συμπληρωμάτων για αύξηση μυϊκής μάζας!*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νέο άρθρο από τον Παναγιώτη Καραμάνη: 

*Tips για να "ξεφύγουν" τα πόδια!

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Ωραίο άρθρο Παναγιώτη  :01. Wink:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νέο Άρθρο απο τον Γιάννη Αλιμπέρτη 

Κάμψεις δικεφάλων με spotter!*

----------


## Polyneikos

* Η "σκοτεινή πλευρά" των δελτοειδών 

*
*Νέο άρθρο* * από τον Βασίλη Λεϊμονίτη* *για μια διαφορετική προσέγγιση προπόνησης δελτοειδών!**

*

----------


## Χαράλαμπος

> * Η "σκοτεινή πλευρά" των δελτοειδών 
> 
> *
> *Νέο άρθρο* * από τον Βασίλη Λεϊμονίτη* *για μια διαφορετική προσέγγιση προπόνησης δελτοειδών!**
> 
> *


"Η αλήθεια όμως είναι αυτή: *Αν κάνεις (που σίγουρα κάνεις) πιέσεις στον οριζόντιο και επικλινή πάγκο για τους θωρακικούς, τότε σίγουρα γυμνάζεις τους εμπρόσθιους δελτοειδείς σου.* Αντίθετα πολλοί αθλητές δίνουν μικρή έμφαση στους οπίσθιους δελτοειδείς, σκεπτόμενοι αφελώς ότι αυτοί δεν φαίνονται με….γυμνό μάτι. Λάθος μεγάλο αφού οι οπίσθιοι δελτοειδείς προσθέτουν εντυπωσιακή μάζα στις οπίσθιες και πλάγιες πόζες."

Όπως οι εμπρόσθιοι δελτοειδής γυμνάζονται με τις πιέσεις, έτσι και οι οπίσθιοι δελτοειδής γυμνάζονται με όλα τα είδη κωπηλατικής. Τώρα για τη σειρά οκ...το θέμα είναι να υπάρχει ένα συνετό εξειδικευμένο πρόγραμμα.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νέο άρθρο από τον Παναγιώτη Καραμάνη: 

**Σύστημα 21 για εκτοξευτούν τα δικέφαλα!

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νέο άρθρο από τον Γιώργο Βασιλικόπουλο: 

**Κωπηλατική Πλάτης τύπου Σταυρός*

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Ωραιο άρθρο Γιώργο,απλό και κατανοητό

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραία άσκηση, που πραγματικά δουλεύει, αν ο αθλητής δεν υπερβάλλει στα κιλα, ώστε να γίνεται ολοκληρωμένη κίνηση και ελεγχόμενη.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χαράλαμπος

Ακριβώς! :03. Thumb up: 

Έχω δει να την εκτελούν σε σχεδόν τελείως  όρθια θέση και με κιλα τόσα που να... σπαρταραει ολόκληρο το σώμα για να καταφέρουν στο τελος να έλξουν τη μπάρα το 1/2 της κίνησης.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νέο Άρθρο απο τον Γιάννη Αλιμπέρτη 


**Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding - Άθλημα απόδοσης!*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νέο άρθρο απο τον Κώστα Σταμάτη

Βασικές Έννοιες Προπονητικής Με Αντιστάσεις*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νέο άρθρο απο τον* *Δημήτρη Μπούχρα

**Γιατί η Γλυκερόλη (Glycerol) είναι τόσο σημαντική στο bodybuilding;*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Χρησιμες ολες οι συμβουλες ,τεχνικες κ tips απ τα παιδια.  Σ αυτο που θα σταθω ειναι οτι ειναι  χρησιμοτατες κ σε μας που υποτιθεται ξερουμε καποια πραγματα ,αλλα να παραδεχτω οτι εξακολουθουμε να κανουμε λαθη :01. Wink:  .
Ας το πουμε υπενθυμιση :01. Wink:  ....κ ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Polyneikos

Προστέθηκε στους αρθρογράφους, ο πλέον παλιός αρθρογράφος του forum , *Διονύσης beefmeup!*

Ο Διονύσης Beefmeup αποτελει εδώ και 8 χρόνια σταθερό μέλος του www.bodybuilding.gr καθώς και μέλος της διαχειριστικής ομάδας του forum.
Η πολυετής εμπειρία στις προπονήσεις με αντιστάσεις, η εκτένης ενασχόληση του με το κομμάτι των διατροφικών συμπληρωμάτων που αφορούν τη σωματοδόμηση, καθώς και μεγάλο αριθμό άρθρων, και αποδόσεις επιστημονικών μελετών στην Ελληνική γλώσσα, για τους αναγνώστες του bodybuilding.gr, οδήγησαν στη συνεργασία με την εταιρία *WARRIORLAB*, για τη δημιουργία ενός απο τα πιο πλήρη προεξασκητίκα συμπληρώματα που υπάρχουν στην αγορά, το *Complete Pre .*

----------


## Fataoulas

^^Πολυ  το χαρηκα

Μπραβο Beef  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## psonara

μπραβο μπιφ :03. Clap:

----------


## psonara

θεωρω οτι αυτο το θεμα ειναι ο,τι πιο χρησιμο υπαρχει στο φορουμ.μπραβο για την ιδεα.χαιρομαστε να διδασκομαστε συνεχως για το αγαπημενο σιδερενιο αθλημα μας. :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

ευχαριστω Δημητρη κ Λωρα..Μεταξυ μας τυπικα ειναι αυτα, εχουμε φαει ψωμι κ αλατι εδω μεσα ναπουμε :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νέο άρθρο του Παναγιώτη Καραμάνη - Ασκήσεις Τραπεζοειδών* 


*Δύο βασικές ασκήσεις για την μυικά ομάδα των τραπεζοειδών από τον Παναγιώτη Καραμάνη!*

1) Άρσεις ώμων με μπάρα 
2) Άρσεις ώμων με αλτήρες





*Βίντεο*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νέος Συνεργάτης-Aρθρογράφος του Bodybuilding.gr Team* 



*Δημήτρης Τσάπης*

                Body Composition Specialist


                                                                                Ονομάζομαι Δημήτρης Τσάπης και εργάζομαι ως Personal Trainer από το 2012 έχοντας ξεκινήσει από μεγάλα γυμναστήρια στην Ολλανδία και αυτην την στιγμή δουλεύω ιδιωτικά με πελάτες από όλο τον κόσμο, κατά κύριο λόγο online, αναλαμβάνοντας αθλητές του αγωνιστικού bodybuilding αλλά και άτομα που θέλουν να αλλάξουν το σώμα τους ακολουθώντας τις σωστές, επιστημονικές μεθόδους.
 Έχω σπουδάσει στην ακαδημία γυμναστικής FitVak της Ολλανδίας και επίσης αγωνίζομαι ο ίδιος, με τελευταίο αγώνα μου το WABBA που έγινε πριν από λίγες ημέρες (2η θέση Mens Model +1.75).
 Μετά τον αγώνα στον οποίο συμμετείχα πριν λίγες ημέρες, κατάλαβα ότι το άθλημα του Bodybuilding δεν έχει εκτιμηθεί αρκετά στο Ελληνικό κοινό, κυρίως λόγο ημιμάθειας αλλά και στιγματισμού.
 Ως αποτέλεσμα, πιστεύω οτι το άθλημα δεν βρίσκετε εκεί όπου θα έπρεπε να είναι.
 Θέλω μέσα από τα άρθρα μου να βοηθήσω το γενικό κοινό της Ελλάδας να καταλάβει οτι το άθλημα αυτό που αγαπάμε δεν είναι "μια κραυγή για επιβεβαίωση" αλλά ο τέλειος συνδυασμός τέχνης, επιστήμης και πειθαρχίας.

Με εκτίμηση,
*Δημήτρης Τσάπης*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νέο άρθρο του Δημήτρη Τσάπη -* *Πόση πρωτεΐνη χρειάζονται οι αθλούμενες γυναίκες;

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νέο άρθρο από τους αρθρογράφους της Διαχειριστικής Ομάδας του Bodybuilding.gr!

Weight Gainers - Πρωτεΐνες ''Όγκου'' - ''Βρώμικες Πρωτεΐνες''*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νέο άρθρο του Δημήτρη Τσάπη -* *Xάνοντας λίπος απο συγκεκριμένα σημεία του σώματος-Τι λέει η επιστήμη*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νέο άρθρο του Δημήτρη Μπούχρα - Νευρομυϊκές Διαταραχές
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νέο άρθρο του Παναγιώτη Καραμάνη - Mind Muscle Connection

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νέο βίντεο προπόνησης από τον Γιάννη Αλιμπέρτη !

**Μία άσκηση σε video στο Pec-dec για την εσωτερική πλευρά του στήθους από τον Γιάννη Αλιμπέρτη!


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νέο άρθρο βίντεο του Παναγιώτη Καραμάνη - Ασκήσεις Τρικεφάλων στην τροχαλία

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νέο άρθρο βίντεο του Παναγιώτη Καραμάνη - Γαλλικές Πιέσεις Τρικεφάλων

*

----------


## giannis64

> Προστέθηκε στους αρθρογράφους, ο πλέον παλιός αρθρογράφος του forum , *Διονύσης beefmeup!*
> 
> Ο Διονύσης Beefmeup αποτελει εδώ και 8 χρόνια σταθερό μέλος του www.bodybuilding.gr καθώς και μέλος της διαχειριστικής ομάδας του forum.
> Η πολυετής εμπειρία στις προπονήσεις με αντιστάσεις, η εκτένης ενασχόληση του με το κομμάτι των διατροφικών συμπληρωμάτων που αφορούν τη σωματοδόμηση, καθώς και μεγάλο αριθμό άρθρων, και αποδόσεις επιστημονικών μελετών στην Ελληνική γλώσσα, για τους αναγνώστες του bodybuilding.gr, οδήγησαν στη συνεργασία με την εταιρία *WARRIORLAB*, για τη δημιουργία ενός απο τα πιο πλήρη προεξασκητίκα συμπληρώματα που υπάρχουν στην αγορά, το *Complete Pre .*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126427



καιρο ελειψα, και παρολου που πολλα μου φανηκανε περιεργε, αυτο λιγο πολυ τοπεριμενα. θα ζητησω συγνωμη, που θα κανω παραθεσεις σε παλια ποστ, αλλαβλεπετε εχω πολυ καιρονα σας επισκεφτω, οποτε ελπιζω στην κατανοηση σας.   ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΗ ΑΔΕΡΦΕΕΕΕΕ!!!

----------


## beefmeup

που σαι ρε Γιανναρε να πουμε, χαθηκαμε :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νέο άρθρο βίντεο του Παναγιώτη Καραμάνη - Κωπηλατική με αλτήρα και παραλλαγές

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νέο βίντεο του Κώστα Σταμάτη - Προπόνηση Άρσεων Θανάτου με τον Χρήστο Ιακώβου

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νέο βίντεο του Γιώργου Βασιλικόπουλου - Pullover με αλτήρα - Θέση "Τόξο"

**



*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Τελεια η εκτελεση του Γιωργου ,το σωμα σε θεση τοξου κ  οι τρικεφαλοι οσο γινεται να εμπλεκονται λιγοτερο.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νέο άρθρο-βίντεο του Κώστα Σταμάτη - Προπόνηση Στήθους Τρικεφάλων

*

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Ωραίο. Video ο κ.Σταματης εξηγεί την κάθε τεχνική με απλό τρόπο ώστε να είναι κατανοητή και από αθλουμενους που έχουν λιγότερη εμπειρία σε προπόνηση με αντιστάσεις,επίσης βλέπουμε μια άλλη προσέγγιση στον τρόπο προπόνησης που δείχνει ότι το πολύ δεν είναι παντα απαρατήρητο δηλαδή βλέπουμε ότι με τρεις ασκήσεις για το στήθος και με μόνο δύο βαριά λειτουργικά σετ έχουμε αποτέλεσμα, όπως και για τα τρικέφαλα, περιμένουμε και άλλα video προπόνησης. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μου αρέσει που περιγράφεται ολόκληρη η ρουτίνα με οδηγίες γύρω από την εκτέλεση, την τεχνική αλλά και την τακτική.
Όσο και αν φαίνεται εύκολο, τα λάθη επαναλαμβάνονται και απο έμπειρους αθλητές ,κυριώς στον όγκο προπόνησης ακόμα και η εκτέλεση πάει περίπατο κάποιες φορές στον βωμό των περισσότερων κιλών.
Ευχαριστούμε τον Κώστα και απ΄οτι γνωρίζω ετοιμάζονται και άλλα βίντεο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ειλικρινα καθομαι κ χαζευω το βιντεο κ αισθανομαι οτι προπονουμαι εγω :01. Wink:  .   Τρομερα ενδιαφερον ο τροπος ,η προσεγγιση κ οι τεχνικες των ασκησεων ,το κυριοτερο ομως κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι οταν εχεις απο πανω σου εναν Personal σαν τον υποφαινομενο να σε οδηγει.   Δεν εχει σημασια ποσο προχωρημενος ειναι ο αθλητης...ακομα κ Olympia να ειναι οπως κ συμβαινει , αλλα ενας Personal η κ συναθλητης ακομα ''πανω απ το κεφαλι σου" δινει αλλη διασταση κ ποιοτητα στην προπονηση για τα μεγιστα.
Η μονη ασκηση που δε θα επελεγα προσωπικα ειναι η 2η των τρικεφαλων πιστευοντας  οτι θα μου καταπονουσε τους τενοντες του αγκωνα με την περιστροφη....ισως να ειναι κ η ιδεα μου ομως μια κ ποτε δεν την εχω κανει ,προτιμωντας τις κλασικες Γαλλικες με μπαρα W στην ιδια θεση.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νέο αρθρο-βίντεο από τον Γιάννη Αλιμπέρτη -* *Tip για τις τελευταίες-"υποχρεωτικές" επαναλήψεις των set*

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Ωραίο tip που φέρνει σε μέγιστη ένταση και αιματωση -πρήξιμο την μυϊκή ομάδα που γυμναζουμαι κυρίως σε ασκήσεις απομόνωσης.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νέο άρθρο βίντεο του Παναγιώτη Καραμάνη - 1. Αλτήρες vs Mπάρα 2. Πρόγραμμα Όγκου & Γράμμωσης - Υπάρχει Διαφορά;

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νέο άρθρο βίντεο του Παναγιώτη Καραμάνη -* *Χρήσιμα tips Προπόνησης & Συμβουλές για αποφυγή λαθών* *

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νέο άρθρο βίντεο του Παναγιώτη Καραμάνη - Ένα πρόγραμμα ποδιών για αντοχή ή προετοιμασίας για βαριές προπονήσεις ποδιών

*

----------

